# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  2017 Action Pistol North Island Champs  79 April, Whangarei

## petronious_arbiter

hey there

NRA action pistol aficionados are invited and welcome to come and play in the winterless north next week.

the entry form is here  1703 Action North Island Championship.pdf  and any questions can be directed to the match director, Wayne Elliott (wayneandlorraine@xtra.co.nz), or to actionpistolnz@gmail.com.

cheers

----------

